# kevin love or number 1 pick?



## NK1990 (Mar 26, 2011)

So as a timberwolves fan I know my team will soon be getting worse. But I am interested in the cavs fan point of view. Would you rather keep your pick and take your chances with the big 3 players in this Draft? Wiggins? Embiid? and Parker? or would you rather team kevin love up with kyrie Irving?


----------



## Bogg (May 4, 2009)

*Re: kevin love or number 1 pick.*

Well, I can't imagine that Love's going to stick around in Cleveland unless they make another big addition after trading for him. If Lebron or Carmelo indicated that they would turn around and sign with Cleveland after a Love trade then I'd absolutely trade the top pick, but I don't think that's likely. It all depends on if they think they can retain him, trading the top pick for a one-year rental would be a disaster.


----------



## LeGoat06 (Jun 24, 2013)

*Re: kevin love or number 1 pick.*

Sure thing > Potential. I'm not a Cav fan but I take Love every time.


----------



## Bogg (May 4, 2009)

*Re: kevin love or number 1 pick.*



LeGoat06 said:


> Sure thing > Potential. I'm not a Cav fan but I take Love every time.


Again though, not if you can't keep him happy and he walks in a year.


----------



## LeGoat06 (Jun 24, 2013)

*Re: kevin love or number 1 pick.*



Bogg said:


> Again though, not if you can't keep him happy and he walks in a year.


Sorry, didn't see that part. Unless it's a sign and trade than I say take the pick.


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

*Re: kevin love or number 1 pick.*



Bogg said:


> Well, I can't imagine that Love's going to stick around in Cleveland unless they make another big addition after trading for him. If Lebron or Carmelo indicated that they would turn around and sign with Cleveland after a Love trade then I'd absolutely trade the top pick, but I don't think that's likely. It all depends on if they think they can retain him, trading the top pick for a one-year rental would be a disaster.


Kyrie/Melo/Love better have the best defensive SG and C in the league next to them or they have zero chance of stopping anyone.


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

*Re: kevin love or number 1 pick.*



LeGoat06 said:


> Sorry, didn't see that part. Unless it's a sign and trade than I say take the pick.


It would have to be a trade and then hope to sign. It's not like Love is a restricted free agent or anything.


----------



## LeGoat06 (Jun 24, 2013)

*Re: kevin love or number 1 pick.*



RollWithEm said:


> It would have to be a trade and then hope to sign. It's not like Love is a restricted free agent or anything.


True. Not worth the risk. That puts you in a win now situation and that team would still need rebuilding.


----------



## Bogg (May 4, 2009)

*Re: kevin love or number 1 pick.*



RollWithEm said:


> Kyrie/Melo/Love better have the best defensive SG and C in the league next to them or they have zero chance of stopping anyone.


Did you see the East this year? Those three plus nine guys straight out of the D-league would be a threat to make the ECF.


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

*Re: kevin love or number 1 pick.*



Bogg said:


> Did you see the East this year? Those three plus nine guys straight out of the D-league would be a threat to make the ECF.


I sincerely don't think that's true. That team has the potential to be epically bad defensively. Worse than Minnesota this year.


----------



## Bogg (May 4, 2009)

*Re: kevin love or number 1 pick.*



RollWithEm said:


> I sincerely don't think that's true. That team has the potential to be epically bad defensively. Worse than Minnesota this year.


Again - the east was miserable, particularly once Indiana went into a funk. You're walking about whether they'd be able to beat teams like Brooklyn or Toronto. Throw that much firepower on the court and you can beat anyone in the east's second tier with the right roleplayers.


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

*Re: kevin love or number 1 pick.*



Bogg said:


> Again - the east was miserable, particularly once Indiana went into a funk. You're walking about whether they'd be able to beat teams like Brooklyn or Toronto. Throw that much firepower on the court and you can beat anyone in the east's second tier with the right roleplayers.


Exactly. With the right role players. Specifically, I was saying that GREAT defenders would be needed around those three. You were asserting that it could be anybody from the D League filling out that roster. I strongly disagree.


----------



## Bogg (May 4, 2009)

*Re: kevin love or number 1 pick.*



RollWithEm said:


> Exactly. With the right role players. Specifically, I was saying that GREAT defenders would be needed around those three. You were asserting that it could be anybody from the D League filling out that roster. I strongly disagree.


You would need truly great defenders to _contend_ with that team. Contending and being in the second tier of the East are two entirely different things. You really don't think that squad with some defensive roleplayers plucked out of the D-league (which has plenty of them) could play some competitive games with Brooklyn next year? They don't have enough firepower to keep up with Charlotte?


----------



## Marcus13 (Jul 17, 2002)

*Re: kevin love or number 1 pick.*

As others said, I'd make the trade only if it came with a commitment from Love. Otherwise, I am taking the top rookie for the next four years.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

*Re: kevin love or number 1 pick.*

Let us assume for argument's sake that Love would be willing to re-sign with Cleveland. In that scenario, I still would not trade for him. I would rather have the pick. Being able to have that player on a rookie contract is a huge deal.


----------



## E.H. Munro (Jun 22, 2004)

*Re: kevin love or number 1 pick.*

Or they could trade down with Philly or Orlando and pick up a second lottery pick while using three or four for Love and then making a run at LeBron after. I'm pretty sure Love would stay put with a contender.


----------



## yodurk (Sep 4, 2002)

*Re: kevin love or number 1 pick.*

It's a tough call for Cleveland.

I don't think anyone would criticize them for keeping the #1 pick and just taking Andrew Wiggins, so I think that's what I'd do if I'm in their shoes. Would also consider Jabari Parker who is a pretty safe pick to be a 20+ ppg scorer in the NBA.

If you trade that for Love, you might have a guy who is quickly disgruntled and leaves, or worse yet falls into his old pattern of recurring injuries. Or just turns the Cavs into a mediocre Timberwolves 2.0 type of team. I think that would open room for alot of criticism. Also if even Love stays, you're looking at maybe a 5-6 window, whereas Parker or Wiggins give you 10-12 years and plenty of time to build around them. And they might ultimately be better players than Love is today.

Personally I would keep the pick.


----------



## NK1990 (Mar 26, 2011)

*Re: kevin love or number 1 pick.*



yodurk said:


> It's a tough call for Cleveland.
> 
> I don't think anyone would criticize them for keeping the #1 pick and just taking Andrew Wiggins, so I think that's what I'd do if I'm in their shoes. Would also consider Jabari Parker who is a pretty safe pick to be a 20+ ppg scorer in the NBA.
> 
> ...


Why is it just a 5 or 6 year Window? A kyrie/love combo would be sick. Just look at the pepsi max commercials! (Jk) But seriously, Kevin Love is entering his prime, 25 yrs of age, has a great jump shot, only had 1 injury plagued season, Kevin Love could very well be an elite/all star for the next 10 yrs. Why did you say maybe 5 or 6? Cause that would only make him 30 to 31 yrs of age.


----------



## ATLien (Jun 18, 2002)

*Re: kevin love or number 1 pick.*

6 years is all Cleveland got out of LeBron. Why is it 10-12 for Wiggins? This guy has done nothing.


----------



## Ballscientist (Nov 11, 2002)

*Re: kevin love or number 1 pick.*

How about this,

Trade down to get #2 AND #3 ?

PACK WITH Waiters


----------



## yodurk (Sep 4, 2002)

*Re: kevin love or number 1 pick.*



NK1990 said:


> Why is it just a 5 or 6 year Window? A kyrie/love combo would be sick. Just look at the pepsi max commercials! (Jk) But seriously, Kevin Love is entering his prime, 25 yrs of age, has a great jump shot, only had 1 injury plagued season, Kevin Love could very well be an elite/all star for the next 10 yrs. Why did you say maybe 5 or 6? Cause that would only make him 30 to 31 yrs of age.


It could always be longer, I'm no fortune teller by any stretch. But historically most players start to taper in their early 30's. I am sure Love will still be productive, but I would be surprised if he is still a beast putting up routine 30 pt, 15 reb type of games like he does now. 

Anyways my point is just that if you keep the #1 pick and pick Wiggins, the guy is 5-6 years younger than Love out of the gates, so you potentially secure a franchise level talent for the next decade easily. That is just one of several reasons why I would personally prefer keeping Wiggins over trading for Love.


----------

